# STOLEN: NOMOS TIMELESS MIDNIGHT ORION LIMITED ED NUMBER 5 OF 75 "GOLD"



## DocJekl

I shipped my NOMOS Timeless Midnight Orion Limited Edition #5/75 to the NOMOS service center in New York last Friday, for a minor rate regulation so it would gain instead of lose time on average. I used a pre-paid FedEx label from Dan at Timeless Luxury Watches. Unfortunately, on Tuesday a different box than the one I shipped arrived at NOMOS on Tuesday, filled with rice chips and peanut butter chips. Someone made a switcheroo and put my label on a different box.

I'd had it professionally double boxed in a generic brown box, with the actual warranty card and a copy of the receipt inside the box. I kept a copy of the warranty card and receipt before shipping (fortunately the thief only has the address of my UPS Store mailbox on the receipt). We added "FRAGILE" stickers to the outside of the generic brown box, and attached the shipping label in a clear plastic ship label sleeve to the box.









But what showed up was this. The box is 2x as large, says FedEx on it, and has no "fragile" stickers.





















FedEx has video footage of my "FRAGILE" box being loaded onto a FedEx truck, so someone at FedEx moved my label from the generic box with fragile stickers to a much larger FedEX stamped box at some point during the route after it left my drop-off point. Both the label pouch and the label inside the pouch sustained friction burns at some point, so it's believed the switch also occurred prior to it's arrival at NOMOS. FedEx is actively investigating, and trying not to release too many details yet.





















The watch you're looking for shows number 5/75 on the case-back, as in the photos above, and is the blue dial with gold hands and markers version. Dan is also searching the internet daily, and if it's recovered he will make sure the watch is fully checked out, regulated and reconditioned if needed, and installing a new strap before returning it to me.

PLEASE, IF YOU SEE THIS WATCH UP FOR SALE, REPORT IT TO DAN AT TIMELESS LUXURY WATCHES AND TO MYSELF.


----------



## om3ga_fan

That is appalling and disgraceful. I'm sorry that happened. 

I'll keep an eye open and I know the community will as well. Keep us apprised of any developments. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Cranworth

Yes, keep us posted - I am very interested to learn what Fedex does here. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Sucks. Assume it was insured. FedEx should step up and pay while looking into it.


----------



## wx_073

Sorry to hear Larry. Hope the thief will be caught and everything will work fine for you. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: STOLEN: NOMOS TIMELESS MIDNIGHT ORION LIMITED ED NUMBER 5 OF 75 "GOLD"*

This makes me furious. I can't stand dishonest, thieving people! I hope like everything you get your watch back. I'm not gonna say publicly what I hope happens to the perp.


----------



## zetroc

*Re: STOLEN: NOMOS TIMELESS MIDNIGHT ORION LIMITED ED NUMBER 5 OF 75 "GOLD"*

Unfortunately I've seen this happen too many times and it's always due to the clear envelope for the shipping label. They're too easy to open, switch labels, and reseal. A more secure method is to use clear packing tape to laminate the shipping label directly to the box.

Good luck getting the watch back - that's a beauty. With any luck FedEx will own up to it and take responsibility.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: STOLEN: NOMOS TIMELESS MIDNIGHT ORION LIMITED ED NUMBER 5 OF 75 "GOLD"*

Hopefully it was fully insured. The crook's favorite chips are the only clue... I hope he does jail time.


----------



## DocJekl

*Re: STOLEN: NOMOS TIMELESS MIDNIGHT ORION LIMITED ED NUMBER 5 OF 75 "GOLD"*

Yeah, I hope he gets a hot poker up his butt, unless he did it to pay for cancer treatments for his kid or something.

It's insured, and if my # 5/75 isn't recovered then I can choose a refund or another watch. I originally only wanted something in #1-5 range, but I'm being told that the first and last of a series are the most valuable, and that I could have # 75/75 if mine can't be recovered.

*What do you guys think?* I'm pretty OCD about the number, and I was in on this pre-order very early on. So some oddball number other than 1-5 wouldn't make me happy with it at all, I'd feel like I won 4th place with no medal. I also liked #5 not only because it was an early one, but it was easily divisible into the 75 watches made. In a sense # 75/75 feels okay, but it also takes away my excitement about getting in on the buy early, making me feel like I barely snagged one. I just would always have a negative feeling about the replacement if the number doesn't feel as good to me as #5 did.

Also, I thought I might give this watch to my son for his 21st birthday or to him to wear at his wedding someday. I like it, but it's not my favorite watch, so I could live without it. But I also don't want to banging my head against the wall in a few years when the value doubles and it's in high demand and I have FOMO (fear of missing out).

PS: My son loves this watch, also likes 75/75, and doesn't want me to take a refund. He wants to inherit it someday. So, I'm trying to take his wishes into the decision, but I'm almost tempted to just take the refund if it's not recovered.


----------



## benjaminvpt

Cannot believe FedEx would leave you in the dark.
Good luck, man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham

Does the fact that the watch was shipped on Friday April 1st, also known as April Fools Day have any bearing on this?


----------



## DocJekl

Baham said:


> Does the fact that the watch was shipped on Friday April 1st, also known as April Fools Day have any bearing on this?


Boy, I wish. I asked Dan if he was playing a 4-day late April Fools Joke on me Tuesday, and he said he thought the same thing when NOMOS called him. But it's for real.


----------



## JiltedGen

Hopefully there is a positive outcome to this....


----------



## DocJekl

Well, I've been watching another thread where an vintage and sentimental Speedmaster Pro was stolen with many other watches in a burglary, and it turned up on eBay but the Insurance, Police, and Seller did nothing to help him recover his watch. He's still trying to find out who bought it and see if he can buy it back with the insurance money. I think he was also under-insured, where I'm fully covered and it's not quite as sentimental to me.

I'm still looking for feedback here about whether getting # 75 of 75 to replace # 5 of 75 would be good, since I'm being told the first and the last one made hold the best value. Is this true, or do you guys have a different opinion? To me it feels like I'm still losing out, where I was quite happy with #5.


----------



## murokello

larryganz said:


> Well, I've been watching another thread where an vintage and sentimental Speedmaster Pro was stolen with many other watches in a burglary, and it turned up on eBay but the Insurance, Police, and Seller did nothing to help him recover his watch. He's still trying to find out who bought it and see if he can buy it back with the insurance money. I think he was also under-insured, where I'm fully covered and it's not quite as sentimental to me.
> 
> I'm still looking for feedback here about whether getting # 75 of 75 to replace # 5 of 75 would be good, since I'm being told the first and the last one made hold the best value. Is this true, or do you guys have a different opinion? To me it feels like I'm still losing out, where I was quite happy with #5.


I would understand if it was 1/75 but is was not. Other numbers mean nothing, it is still the watch from limited edition. Enjoy the watch not the number, go for it. What comes to value, I dont think anyone would pay more for 5/75 than 75/75, or vice versa, it is all in your head.


----------



## DocJekl

With some time to think about it, I probably would not be happy getting the same watch back if recovered. It was two weeks old and never worn when I shipped it, and now someone else has taken that privilege away. The photos I took on my wrist before sending it for regulation was without even using the clasp, just the leather keepers to keep it in place (see photo).

And I have no idea if the thief has mistreated it or dropped the watch and caused internal damage, or whether I'll be faced with other problems in the future because of that. I'd need the watch to be fully refurbished inside and out (which they likely would agree to), but the experience will have always been soured for me by this experience, regardless of recovery. 

Now I know why Gaijin on the RolexForums sold his WG Daytona immediately after it was recovered when stolen in Japan last year - the 6 month experience trying to get it back soured his experience and love for the watch.

If I got #75/75 it makes me feel like I just barely got "in before the lock" so to speak in forum terms, even though I was in on this LE purchase very early on, and I deserve a low number. 9 out of 10 people whom I talk to say #75/75 would be as good as #1 - but at least 9 out of 10 people say I should just ask for my money back either way. 

I like the watch but it's really intended for my son to give him for a significant milestone, i.e. 21st birthday, college graduation, wedding day, acceptance to medical school, etc... Honestly my son likes it, and he is the 1 out of 10 who thinks that I shouldn't ask for my money back - but he'd prefer my POLMLE or black Rolex Explorer II if he could have his choice.

I'm torn trying to decide what to do. FOMO makes me want a replacement, and wanting to get this whole thing behind me and move on makes me want a refund.


----------



## telepgm

Best wishes from Singapore. There are honor amongst thieves as well. I hope you recover your Nomos in Godspeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindMe

Go for 75/75. I have a lot of friends who collect art. First and last numbers are preferable. 

Having said that, at the end of the day, it's just a number. The value of the number is nothing compared to the sentimental value that you and your son, will have in loving that (and other watches) together.


----------



## john.6

I had my first ''good'' watch a Tag Heuer 2000 auto stolen 22yrs ago, it really was my pride and joy for 6yrs . I got it back about 4 months later but within a week I sold it, it never felt the same again.


----------



## shelfcompact

Man, I'd be livid.
I'd love to hear what, if anything, FedEx is doing.

75/75 is a cool number. I'd be satisfied with that one personally.


----------



## DocJekl

As of closing time yesterday FedEx had nothing to add. So all we know is what they said last week, that they "have video of it being loaded onto a Fedex truck".


----------



## TripleCalendar

That's crazy. Definitely go for #75 though.


----------



## omegarider

Really sorry to hear about this. :-(

I'd definitely take the 75/75 over the recovered 5/75 or 1/75. Personally, I think the last number is cooler than the first number, it looks more bold or full if you know what I mean. Maybe the double digit isn't as obvious, but if you have a bigger number like our Snoopy, 1/1970 or 1970/1970, definitely the 1970/1970 stands out more. :-d


----------



## Streetboss

Well Larry I hate to hear this happened to anybody on this forum. If it were me, I would take the 75/75 and call it a win. As for FedEx, they certainly seem to have a higher number of thiefs than the USPS, based on the reports we see on this forum. FedEx knows who had custody and opportunity to breach your package. They don't operate in a vacuum.

I guess as long as we have the need to ship our watches for services and such it will continue to offer opportunities for the morally and conscience challenged segment of our population. I have long advocated for the institution of Hammarabic Law in dealing with thieves in this country. First offense, you lose the arm you committed the theft with. Second offense you lose the other arm and there likely won't be a third offense. Just my two cents worth.
Kevin


----------



## DocJekl

Streetboss said:


> Well Larry I hate to hear this happened to anybody on this forum. If it were me, I would take the 75/75 and call it a win. As for FedEx, they certainly seem to have a higher number of thiefs than the USPS, based on the reports we see on this forum. FedEx knows who had custody and opportunity to breach your package. They don't operate in a vacuum.
> 
> I guess as long as we have the need to ship our watches for services and such it will continue to offer opportunities for the morally and conscience challenged segment of our population. I have long advocated for the institution of Hammarabic Law in dealing with thieves in this country. First offense, you lose the arm you committed the theft with. Second offense you lose the other arm and there likely won't be a third offense. Just my two cents worth.
> Kevin


Even as a staunch conservative I could not advocate for punishment like that, but I appreciate the sorrow shared.


----------



## seamastersa

Wow that's terrible. I will definitely keep my eye out!


----------



## Zinzan

Hate to hear the watch was stolen, Larry. So this was shipped and handled by Timeless, so that's why you have the choice of exchange or refund if it's not recovered?

Personally, I don't get the concern over the numbers, but I know you (and others) do. If I loved the watch enough to buy it, I can't imagine willingly saying goodbye to it 2 weeks later unless you found you didn't really love it. It's still a well-made, beautiful NOMOS, it is still an extremely limited edition, and it's still worthy and desirable as a legacy watch. I doubt the resale value between 5/75 and 75/75 will differ much, but I highly doubt you'd ever be reselling it.

As far as being soured on the whole thing goes, I think as long as it doesn't drag on too long, you can love the new watch and have a great story to tell about how you got in early on an extremely limited edition, reserved 5/75, it was stolen, but you were lucky enough to get the LAST REMAINING piece, 75/75! That would be cool.

-Z


----------



## DocJekl

Zinzan said:


> Hate to hear the watch was stolen, Larry. So this was shipped and handled by Timeless, so that's why you have the choice of exchange or refund if it's not recovered?
> 
> Personally, I don't get the concern over the numbers, but I know you (and others) do. If I loved the watch enough to buy it, I can't imagine willingly saying goodbye to it 2 weeks later unless you found you didn't really love it. It's still a well-made, beautiful NOMOS, it is still an extremely limited edition, and it's still worthy and desirable as a legacy watch. I doubt the resale value between 5/75 and 75/75 will differ much, but I highly doubt you'd ever be reselling it.
> 
> As far as being soured on the whole thing goes, I think as long as it doesn't drag on too long, you can love the new watch and have a great story to tell about how you got in early on an extremely limited edition, reserved 5/75, it was stolen, but you were lucky enough to get the LAST REMAINING piece, 75/75! That would be cool.
> 
> -Z


Yeah, when I shipped it to get regulated I'd already talked with Dan at Timeless about it might not be the right watch for me, but I liked the early number 5 that's divisible into 75 easily, and my son liked the watch more than I did. So Dan talked me into sending to be regulated instead of returning it.

Then when it arrived at NOMOS the generic box covered with "fragile" stickers had been replaced with a FedEx box filled with chips, and no stickers. FedEx has video of my box being loaded onto a truck, and I have a witness at the shipping store as to what was in the box and what it looked like. So a Fedex employee stole it.

It was properly insured with a shipping label emailed to me by Dan, and so I was able to get refunded. I think that God was telling me that I didn't need this watch, and maybe he/she was right because soon after this I had to replace my computer and buy a new network server.


----------



## raveen

Sorry to hear that. Hope you will get it back.


----------



## Relo60

Sorry to hear about the theft Larry. Will keep my eyes peeled.

Glad though you were thorough in taking photos and insuring it. There must be a watch enthusiast or someone at Fedex who knows the value of these watches. But I believe Fedex will be meticulous in their investigation. 

Choosing 75 out of 75 is not bad. So long as 75 is the last ever manufactured. Personally I find 75 more valuable than 5 knowing it was the last one built. Plus limited editions seem more valuable.

Thanks for letting us know. Good luck.


----------



## DocJekl

If it had sentimental value, like if I had worn it at my wedding, or was given to me by my dad or wife, I'd want that very same watch back. In this case, it was a new watch that I'd never had a chance to wear, and I never bonded with it. I started to feel like if it were recovered that it had been defiled by some stranger and I didn't know what kind of internal damage it might have sustained. Getting it back lost importance to me about a week ago.

Around 2011 my granfather's Rolex Oyster from the 1960’s or 1970’s was stolen, after it was left to me after he died around 1987. I never recovered the watch, and the appraisal didn't have a serial number on it. I have no way to recover that one, and it makes me sad.


----------



## Vig2000

Just wondering if there's an update to the FedEx investigation? Hope the lowdown thief who stole it was found and faces the consequences.


----------



## DocJekl

Denver Loves Watches!

(Wrong thread)


----------



## Brad Steiger

That is beyond ....ed up. I cant believe someone would actually do that. WTF rice chips and peanuts...this kind of scares me actually. I'm curious to hear if you've found anything else out?


----------



## DocJekl

I haven't heard anything - I was given a refund a while back and I probably should email Dan and see what FedEx has told him. 

I was just lucky that we could prove that the box that I shipped wasn't the same box that arrived, thanks to witnesses who received the package and a video of my box being loaded on a FedEx truck (but never arriving). It was definitely switched en-route to the NOMOS service center after it was in FedEx hands.


----------



## Myth76

This disheartens me. Even a seasoned and respected member can get screwed. Just too many variables when a watch is not in your hands.

They obviously packed a diff box with stuff so it would look like an error. I bet you those chips are sold from the vending machine at the shipping facility. Wonder if it's one of this machines that take credit cards.


----------



## DocJekl

I'm pretty sure the only people that FedEx is sharing the information with are law enforcement investigators and the insurance company. They have no reason to tell the shipper or owner what happened inside the FedEx facility.


----------



## Tkacik

Any updates?


----------



## DocJekl

Tkacik said:


> Any updates?


I keep forgetting to call Timeless to see what happened.


----------

